# What is your favorite upland clothing ????



## WTNUT (Feb 16, 2015)

What is your favorite clothing? Do you prefer a vest over a jacket? What is your favorite pants, vest, and jacket?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Blue jeans, flannel shirt, and a comfy jacket. Grouse, rabbits, chukars, etc tend to fit just fine in my jacket pockets.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

i like the vest. Seems easy to carry more items and your birds. The one I have I think is a browning. 
Also have that browning one that is a coat but only if it's super cold
Now pants any field pants with the water proof legs are a must have. I have three pairs of them browning, cabelas, wrangler all are good


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Like my wing works vest for long days and when water is needed for the dogs - shorter days I don't use it. I have an old pair of Columbia light weight upland pants a size too big- very comfortable compared to cotton jeans. I like layering on top- light weight smart wool first and usually just an under armour pull over. I did pick up a Browning Upland game coat last week off of Sierra Trading post for $50 just incase it gets nasty in Montana.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

_*What is your favorite upland clothing ????

*_Whatever I have on at the time. I dont wear uncomfortable clothes 

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Most of the bird hunters in southwest Wyoming wear a 4-wheeler Polaris.

.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

IMHO the best game vest on the market is made by Wingworks And there isn't another one even close to it. Especially if your a Chukar hunter. I have several pair of pants I wear depending on the situation. Sitka Ascent for early season dove etc.., Sitka Timberline for late season Chukar and the L.L. Bean Technical upland pants for the rest of the upland season. They are all the most comfortable and best performing pants you can buy. L.L. Bean also makes some awesome upland shirts that I'll often wear if choosing not to wear the Sitka Short sleeve core, Merino zip T or Traverse zip T. after 30 years of hunting these are my go to pieces for upland hunting. Ya gotta look for good deals on the Sitka stuff though as its way too pricey to pay full retail.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wrangler brush buster pants, normal vest and long sleeve shirt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shorts



.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is this where we say random things to see if the bots will print it on clothing?

Upland game clothing smart alec sayings?

"I forgot to flush"

*Post got deleted. Now this just looks real odd 😬


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

WTNUT said:


> What is your favorite clothing? Do you prefer a vest over a jacket? What is your favorite pants, vest, and jacket?


Same thing I always wear in the mountains, just less camo, with a hunter orange hat.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Any comfortable clothing with enough pockets to carry the stuff you need will work. But always wear some orange...an orange hat at the VERY minimum as upland game hunting is a dangerous sport. One thing I always wear when Chukar hunting is glovers(fingerless). Not to keep my hands warm but seems I always take at least one fall and land on sharp rocks.


----------



## AmeliaHarris (May 22, 2020)

I prefer to wear clothes that are comfortable. If I go hiking or fishing with my husband, I wear sportswear of famous brands that are specially designed for such events. If we are talking about life or social events, I prefer fashionable clothes that I order in this shop. To be honest, I don't like to spend time and money on shopping. Therefore, I am glad that I found this place https://seven.deals/ where there are discounts not only on black Friday and on big holidays, but 365 days a year. And I think it's my responsibility to look beautiful and feminine at least once in a while, so that my husband doesn't run away from me.


----------



## Wildlifepark (Feb 25, 2018)

A vest that can easily access my essential gear and I wear shorts more often. :smile:


----------

